# Plant identification



## istellas (May 9, 2006)

Hi all,

yesterday I bought a floating plant but unfortunately I can't find what it is... I don't even know if it is an aquarium plant for sure. 
I would appreciate if you could help me recognize what is the name of the plant. As you can see at the second photo, there is a flower coming up from the inside of this plant. Also, I noticed that the rhizome of the plant looks like the rhizome of eichornia crassipes, and the leaves have a spongy feeling at their bottom that allow the plant to float...

Thank you very much in advance...


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

water lettuce


----------



## istellas (May 9, 2006)

I searched for water lettuce at the net and I came up that water lettuce is the same plant as pistia stratiotes. I have pistia stratiotes in my aquarium but it doesn't look like that at all.
Here is a photo of my pistia stratiotes. Are you sure that this plant is pistia stratiotes? If yes, then what is the next plant?

Thanx in advance.


----------



## LastAndroid (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm not expert, but I think the first is water lettuce and the second is water cabbage, Samolus valerandi.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Both plants are _Pistia stratiotes_ but grown under different conditions. The second is definitely not _Samolus_, which is a rooted rosette and not a floater.


----------

